# Spiele, die auf Steam umgestellt werden/wurden



## Shadow_Man (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe Zocker!

Viele waren sich in letzter Zeit unsicher, da man nicht genau weiß, wie es mit Games for Windows live weitergeht. Gerüchte besagen, dass es gar im nächsten Jahr komplett eingestellt werden könnte. Der erste Hersteller (Take 2) hat nun darauf reagiert, hat nun bei Bioshock 2 GFWL aus dem Spiel gepatcht, dafür wird jetzt Steamworks genutzt und man kann den Key seiner Retail-Version jetzt auch in Steam aktivieren.

Mehr Infos dazu gibt es hier

Es wird interessant sein, was mit weiteren Spielen passiert, die dieses GfWL nutzen. Beispielsweise ein Dark Souls.

LG,
Shadow


----------



## Exar-K (4. Oktober 2013)

Endlich wird der Softwareschrott rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Lunica (4. Oktober 2013)

Steam ist der mächtigste, erfolgreichste Online Distributor im Bereich der Spiele.
EA sollte auch mal Vernunft zeigen und Origin aufgeben...


----------



## Vordack (4. Oktober 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Steam ist der mächtigste, erfolgreichste Online Distributor im Bereich der Spiele.
> EA sollte auch mal Vernunft zeigen und Origin aufgeben...


 
So beibt wenigstens die ganze Battlefield-Serverlast von den Steam Servern fern


----------



## Lunica (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe die BF4 Beta mit 3 MB/S geladen und kam dann gleich auf einen 22 ms 64 Slot Server.
Schlecht ist Origin und BF/Dice nicht. 
Aber Steam ist mindestens genauso gut.

Ich denke EA würde auch einen guten Deal aushandeln können mit Steam.

Mit einer SSD und mind. 8GB Ram kann es einem relativ egal sein welcher Launcher oder Webbrowser im Hintergrund mitläuft.
Aber dennoch finde ich Steam ein wenig "eleganter und effizienter" als Origin.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2013)

Bei *Batman Arkham Asylum* und *Arkham City* ist es seit heute auch so: Batman: AA/AC Steam Patch Live. Mac Version, Achievements, and GFWL/Securom removal - NeoGAF


GFWL/Securom removed from both versions.
Achievements added to AA
Mac version added to AC
Retail versions should now activate on Steam (system not implemented yet, stay patient)
If you owned the vanilla versions of AA or AC, the GOTY version will now be added to your account


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2013)

Aber nur die GOTY Versionen oder?

Wollte meine Retailversion von AC vorher aktivieren, was aber nicht ging


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Aber nur die GOTY Versionen oder?
> 
> Wollte meine Retailversion von AC vorher aktivieren, was aber nicht ging


 
Da im neogaf-Forum schreibt einer: "Be patient, system doesn't seem to be fully implemented yet"
Die arbeiten anscheinend noch dran und ist noch nicht komplett umgesetzt. Also kann man noch nicht alle Versionen aktivieren.
Meine Arkham Asylum Retail-Version geht nämlich auch noch nicht zu aktivieren.


----------



## Exar-K (17. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt noch Bulletstorm und AoE 3 und ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hab ein wenig recherchiert und auch die selben Infos gefunden - später nochmal testen oder irgendwann am WE.

Meine Standardversion von AA in Steam wurde aber jedenfalls schonmal auf ne GOTY upgegradet


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab ein wenig recherchiert und auch die selben Infos gefunden - später nochmal testen oder irgendwann am WE.
> 
> Meine Standardversion von AA in Steam wurde aber jedenfalls schonmal auf ne GOTY upgegradet


 
Anscheinend wird dann jede Version, egal welche jemand hat, zur GOTY aufgewertet. Das ist eine feine Sache.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Oktober 2013)

Juhu! 

Was für eine tolle Nachricht, grad eben noch Batman AC gespielt und nun das. Super Sache. Nur hab ich jetzt zwei Versionen von AC in meiner Bibliothek, einmal die normale und die GotY. 
Hoffe das wird irgendwie noch gefixed.


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Was ist Goty jetzt bitte? *schäm*


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Was ist Goty jetzt bitte? *schäm*


 
Game of the Year


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Game of the Year


 
Ah danke  davon hab ich auch ein paar, aber was das soll war mir nie so bewusst, schaut schön aus, wenn's auf der Packung oben drauf steht... ich dachte bisher immer, das das so eine Art Werbung fürs Spiel ist 

Was ist denn bei einer Goty dann anders?


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Was ist denn bei einer Goty dann anders?


 
GOTY Versionen enthalten meist alle DLC´s die es zu dem Spiel gibt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ah danke  davon hab ich auch ein paar, aber was das soll war mir nie so bewusst, schaut schön aus, wenn's auf der Packung oben drauf steht... ich dachte bisher immer, das das so eine Art Werbung fürs Spiel ist


 
So ein bisschen ja schon , aber meistens verbirgt sich dahinter die Komplettversion eines Spiels mit allen bisher erschienenen Addons oder DLCs.

Edit: Mist zu spät


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Ah, vielen Dank für die Info, jetzt bin ich wieder schlauer


----------



## FlyingDutch (18. Oktober 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Ich habe die BF4 Beta mit 3 MB/S geladen und kam dann gleich auf einen 22 ms 64 Slot Server.
> Schlecht ist Origin und BF/Dice nicht.



Die Übertragungsraten sind schon okay, allerdings lügt Origin auch in der Anzeige. Ich lade da oftmals mit weit über 6 MB/s runter. Dabei habe ich gerade mal 'ne 50er Leitung


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Oktober 2013)

Auch Capcom und Codemasters werden ihre Games for Windows live-Spiele wohl umstellen. Allerdings gibt es noch keinen Zeitplan.


----------



## Taiwez (23. Oktober 2013)

Find ich gut, mit games for Windows-Live konnte ich sowieso nie wirklich etwas anfangen. Ich hoffe, dass sich der Trend durchsetzt und die Plattform irgendwann ganz abgesetzt wird. Ich will nicht bei 200xx Onlineplattformen angemeldet sein, um spielen zu können. Uplay finde ich übrigens genauso unnötig. Habe mir Far Cry 3 über Steam gekauft und muss jetzt das Spiel sowohl in Steam, als auch bei Uplay starten, um überhaupt spielen zu können.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Januar 2014)

Gerade gab es diesbezüglich eine News bei 4players.de:



> *Vor dem Aus: Bei welchen Spielen wird GfW Live entfernt?*
> 
> Am 1. Juli wird Microsoft das glücklose Games for  Windows komplett vom Netz nehmen. Einige Hersteller haben bereits  reagiert und den Dienst aus ihren Spielen entfernt - so hat z.B. Warner  Bros. die Arkham-Spiele auf Steamworks umgestellt, 2K Games hat BioShock  2 per Patch versorgt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Januar 2014)

Was bedeutet das dann für die genannten Spiele die nicht gepatcht werden?
Kann man die dann überhaupt noch spielen?

Und wenn nicht - das stünde doch rechtlich gesehen doch auf sehr wackeligen Beinen oder?
Das würde die Besitzer dieser Games dann ja praktisch "zwingen" auf Cracks auszuweichen


----------



## Worrel (18. Januar 2014)

Ist die Liste auf Joystiq komplett oder gibt es noch weitere GfWL Titel?


----------



## Monalye (18. Januar 2014)

Werden die Spiele in der Liste, die nicht mehr gepatcht werden, auch mal an Steam übertragen? Mir ginge es da vor allem um Fable 3 und Red Faction Guerilla (Armageddon hab ich schon über Steam).

Edit: Ach ja, was ist eigentlich mit Bioshock 1, ich hätte gerne alle 3 der Serie in meiner Steam-Bibliothek.


----------



## svd (18. Januar 2014)

Zur Not könntest du ja immer noch ein "Nicht-Steam" Spiel in deine Bibliothek aufnehmen und dort anzeigen lassen.
Dieses muss dazu aber erst ordentlich auf der Festplatte installiert sein, damit es vom Steam Client auch gefunden wird.


----------



## Monalye (18. Januar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Zur Not könntest du ja immer noch ein "Nicht-Steam" Spiel in deine Bibliothek aufnehmen und dort anzeigen lassen.
> Dieses muss dazu aber erst ordentlich auf der Festplatte installiert sein, damit es vom Steam Client auch gefunden wird.



Das hab ich bereits gemacht, hab' Bioshock 1 vor ein paar Tagen wieder installiert, weil ich das gute Ende sehen möchte, ich hab' s mir in die Steam-Bibliothek gelegt in meine Nicht-Steam-Kategorie.
Trotzdem find ich echte Steam-Spiele komfortabler, vor allem auch deshalb, weil die letzten Spielstände sofort erkannt werden, auch wenn das Spiel lange deinstalliert war.


----------



## svd (18. Januar 2014)

Ach so, na dann hilft nur nochmal kaufen. 
(Ist natürlich blöd, wenn's im Libro schon für 1.99 herumgelegen hat.)


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das dann für die genannten Spiele die nicht gepatcht werden?
> Kann man die dann überhaupt noch spielen?
> 
> Und wenn nicht - das stünde doch rechtlich gesehen doch auf sehr wackeligen Beinen oder?
> Das würde die Besitzer dieser Games dann ja praktisch "zwingen" auf Cracks auszuweichen


 
Bei manchen Spielen könnte man das Ganze einfach mit einem Offline-Konto spielen. Das wird dann sicher noch gehen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das bei allen Spielen geht. Wenn man online sein müsste, dann würde das Spiel natürlich nicht mehr funktionieren, wenn der Dienst nicht mehr da ist bzw. die Server abgeschaltet sind. Es könnte also durchaus sein, wenn nicht gepatcht wird, dass das ein oder andere Spiel gar nicht mehr funktioniert.
Dann hätten wir das erste Mal Fälle, in denen selbst SP-Spiele durch DRM abgedreht werden.


----------



## Monalye (18. Januar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ach so, na dann hilft nur nochmal kaufen.
> (Ist natürlich blöd, wenn's im Libro schon für 1.99 herumgelegen hat.)


 
Wow, so billig gibts das mittlerweile schon? Ich hab' mein Bioshock 1 im Sommer in der Pyramide um 6,99 gekauft, genauso wie Bioshock 2. Der 2. Teil ließ sich aber problemlos auf Steam freischalten, mit dem normalen Code... eben darum wäre es naheliegend gewesen, den 1. Teil auch gleich zu integrieren 



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es könnte also durchaus sein, wenn nicht gepatcht wird, dass das ein oder andere Spiel gar nicht mehr funktioniert.
> Dann hätten wir das erste Mal Fälle, in denen selbst SP-Spiele durch DRM abgedreht werden.



Welchen Patch meinst du damit, wie ist das zb. bei Fable 3. Wenn das nicht weiter gepatcht wird, dann ändert sich ja nur einfach am Spiel nichts mehr, oder? Wie kann man Fable 3 in Zukunft spielen?


----------



## chodo (20. Januar 2014)

Bioshock 1 hatte nie GfWL, muss also auch nicht gepatch werden. 2K hat Bioshock 2 nicht aus Menschenfreundlichkeit bei Steam aktivierbar gemacht, sondern, um weiterhin an den DLC-Verkäufen verdienen zu können, die jetzt über Steam laufen, und damit Leute, die Bioshock 2 bereits besitzen und eventuell Minervas Den über GfWL gekauft haben, weiter auf diesen DLC zugreifen können. Daher bekommt jeder, der einen BS2-Key bei Steam aktiviert, alle DLC mit dazu.


----------



## Worrel (20. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Welchen Patch meinst du damit, wie ist das zb. bei Fable 3. Wenn das nicht weiter gepatcht wird, dann ändert sich ja nur einfach am Spiel nichts mehr, oder? Wie kann man Fable 3 in Zukunft spielen?


Wenn den jeweiligen Firmen was an der Kundschaft liegt, dann patchen sie halt das GfWL aus den Spieldateien raus, wenn nicht ... ist es halt die Frage, wie das genau programmiert ist. Wenn eine Antwort von GfWL Server zwingend erforderlich ist, dann wird man das jeweilige ungepatchte Spiel nicht mehr legal spielen können. Von Problemen bei der Installation mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2014)

Beim ArmA 2 Hauptspiel + den Erweiterungen lassen sich die Ladenversionen jetzt auch auf Steam aktivieren: Bohemia Interactive wird 15 | News | Armed-Assault.de

Ich denke mal, dass dann wohl auch der MP weiterlaufen wird.


----------



## golani79 (17. Mai 2014)

Grad ArmA 2 aktiviert - thx für den Tipp


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2014)

Die Super Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition wird am 30.Mai auf Steam umgestellt: ComboFiend > Manage Blog


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Juli 2014)

Der Multiplayer von Borderlands 1 wird auch bald auf Steam umgestellt / Handelsversion lässt sich in Steam aktivieren:



> *Borderlands - Patch entfernt SecuRom-Kopierschutz; Multiplayer wird bald auf Steamworks umgestellt*
> 
> Für Borderlands  steht ein weiteres Update bereit. Die Spiel-Aktualisierung entfernt das  SecuRom-Kopierschutzsystem und fügt einen News-Ticker hinzu, damit die  Spieler informiert werden können, wenn das nächste Update zur Verfügung  steht, schließlich möchte Gearbox den Mulitplayer-Modus nach der  GameSpy-Abschaltung auf Steamworks umstellen. Darüber hinaus fügt der  Patch ein "Granting-Tool" bei Steam hinzu, mit dem CD-Keys der  Box-Version und der DLC-Pakete auch bei der Online-Vertriebsplattform  von Valve Software aktiviert werden können.
> 
> ...



Edit: Hier steht auch noch was zum Granting Tool:



> Zudem lässt sich die Handelsversion nun auch zur Steam-Bibliothek hinzufügen.
> Wie man Käufer auch nach Jahren noch glücklich machen kann, zeigen 2K  und Gearbox. Gestern gab es einen immerhin 477 MByte großen Patch für  Borderlands. Dieser Patch entfernt nicht nur den Securom-Kopierschutz  aus dem Hauptspiel und allen DLCs, was für sich genommen schon ein  klasse Geschenk wäre. Wer die Handelsversion – also die Packung – des  Spiels gekauft hat, kann diese ab sofort auch bei Steam freischalten und  somit seiner Bibliothek hinzufügen.
> *Um die Handelsversion Eurer Steam-Bibliothek hinzuzufügen, müsst Ihr  lediglich “Bibliothek > Tools” auswählen und dort das “Borderlands  Granting Tool” installieren und starten.* Awesome! Dieses Einlösen der  Handelsversion darf gerne von anderen Herstellern kopiert werden. Manch  ältere CDs lassen sich nämlich mittlerweile nicht mehr fehlerfrei lesen.  Auch anderswo gekaufte Securom-DLCs lassen sich nun in Steam  aktivieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Juli 2014)

Wie kann man eigentlich nachträglich den Titel eines Themas so ändern, dass es auch im Forum angezeigt wird oder geht das nicht? Der aktuelle Threadtitel passt nicht mehr so recht und ich würde ihn gerne umändern in z.B.  *Spiele, die auf Steam umgestellt werden/wurden*.


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie kann man eigentlich nachträglich den Titel eines Themas so ändern, dass es auch im Forum angezeigt wird oder geht das nicht? Der aktuelle Threadtitel passt nicht mehr so recht und ich würde ihn gerne umändern in z.B.  *Spiele, die auf Steam umgestellt werden/wurden*.


Mach doch einfach einen neuen und verweise auf diesen als Ursprung.


----------



## Exar-K (29. Juli 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie kann man eigentlich nachträglich den Titel eines Themas so ändern, dass es auch im Forum angezeigt wird oder geht das nicht? Der aktuelle Threadtitel passt nicht mehr so recht und ich würde ihn gerne umändern in z.B.  *Spiele, die auf Steam umgestellt werden/wurden*.


Erledigt, jetzt musst du nur noch dein Eingangsposting aktualisieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Juli 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Erledigt, jetzt musst du nur noch dein Eingangsposting aktualisieren.



Vielen Dank


----------



## MisterSmith (6. August 2014)

Aktivieren oder herunterladen wird man alle Spiele per GfWL aber angeblich immer noch können, also wäre dies dann nur für Spiele mit Multiplayer bzw. Patches interessant, falls überhaupt noch welche für die alten Spiele erscheinen, ich glaube bei Bioshock 2 war dies bezüglich dem MP der Fall, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


> Für die Nutzer entsprechender Games gibt es nun erstmal Entwarnung. Gegenüber dem Magazin Game Informer stellte Microsoft klar, dass man die Dienste weiter online lassen wird. "Auch wenn die Kunden keine neuen Spiele mehr kaufen oder Updates erhalten können, werden sie doch in der Lage sein, bereits gekaufte Inhalte weiter zu verwenden und sie über den Games for Windows Live-Client wie gewohnt herunterzuladen", so das Unternehmen in einer Stellungnahme.


Microsoft: Games for Windows Live wird nicht abgeschaltet - WinFuture.de


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2014)

Dawn of War 2 und Chaos Rising wurden nun ebenfalls umgestellt:



> *Dawn of War 2: Patch entfernt Games for Windows Live*
> 
> Relic Entertainment hat einen Patch für Dawn of War 2 und Dawn of War 2 - Chaos Rising veröffentlicht, der Games for Windows Live entfernt. Zudem wurden alle Multiplayer-Dienste auf hauseigene Battle-Server umgezogen, die deutlich stabiler sein sollen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. November 2014)

Bei Red Faction Guerilla wird ebenfalls GFWL entfernt


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. Dezember 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei Red Faction Guerilla wird ebenfalls GFWL entfernt



Und gestern wurde es, nun ohne GfWL, auf Steam veröffentlicht.
Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Red Faction: Guerrilla Steam Edition


----------



## deradleraufderbrust (16. Dezember 2014)

DARK SOULS ---> ab Gestern Steam only ! Kein GFWL mehr


----------



## golani79 (15. Januar 2015)

Wird wohl nicht mehr allzulange dauern, bis Dirt 3 auf Steamworks umgestellt wird - alle Besitzer der normalen Version, bekommen ein Upgrade auf die Complete Edition.

Dirt 3 Steamworks update arriving soon(™) : Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Februar 2015)

Das wurde bisher noch nicht hier im Thread erwähnt: Die Ace Combat Assault Horizon Enhanced Edition läuft seit einiger Zeit auch über Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2015)

*Resident Evil 5* wurde jetzt auch auf Steamworks umgestellt. Man kann den GFWL-Key der Ladenversion jetzt in Steam aktivieren. Hab es ausprobiert und es funktioniert. Wer mag, der hat dann auch noch die Möglichkeit für 15 Euro auf die Gold Edition aufzuwerten. Was der DLC allerdings beinhaltet, das weiß ich jetzt nicht.

*Dead Rising 2* (und sicher auch Off the Record) wurden ebenfalls auf Steam umgestellt. Allerdings hab ich es da aus Deutschland noch nicht geschafft den Key zu aktivieren. Steam sagt immer, dass es nicht geht, weil das Spiel nicht in meinem Land verfügbar sei


----------



## Batze (27. März 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wird wohl nicht mehr allzulange dauern, bis Dirt 3 auf Steamworks umgestellt wird - alle Besitzer der normalen Version, bekommen ein Upgrade auf die Complete Edition.
> 
> Dirt 3 Steamworks update arriving soon(™) : Steam



Also ich habe das heute mal versucht. Dirt 3 Key eingegeben bei Steam, und wie schön, Aktivierung war erfolgreich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber leider wird das Spiel nicht in der Bibliothek angezeigt.
Irgendjemand einen Tip?


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2015)

Heute wurde *Dirt 3* auch umgestellt und nennt sich jetzt* Dirt 3 Complete Edition: 
*http://store.steampowered.com/app/321040/


----------



## Batze (1. April 2015)

Ah Supi.

Ich sehe gerade, es ist jetzt auch bei mir in der Bibliothek freigeschaltet.
Es funktioniert also.

Gleich mal laden und ne Runde über Schotter düsen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2015)

Übrigens hat man auch alle DLCs kostenlos dazu bekommen. Sehr fair


----------



## Batze (1. April 2015)

Jup
Bei mir steht auch Complet Edition.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Dead Rising 2* (und sicher auch Off the Record) wurden ebenfalls auf Steam umgestellt. Allerdings hab ich es da aus Deutschland noch nicht geschafft den Key zu aktivieren. Steam sagt immer, dass es nicht geht, weil das Spiel nicht in meinem Land verfügbar sei



Das hab ich gerade auch nochmal getestet. So normal kann man den Key der Ladenversion nicht in Deutschland aktivieren, geht einfach nicht. Ich hab es dann einfach mit VPN gemacht, das ging und beim Spielen jetzt brauch ich es aber nicht mehr. Also braucht man VPN nur zum Aktivieren. Runterladen und Spielen geht dann ohne.


----------



## djphilzen (6. April 2015)

Gibt es denn schon neue Infos bezüglich der anderen Codemastersrennspiele (also Dirt", F1 2010...)?


----------



## djphilzen (10. April 2015)

Ich hab hier noch "Street Fighter 4" rumfliegen, also das erste Spiel, nich die Arcade-Edition, kann man das auch bei Steam aktivieren, oder gilt das nur für die Arcade-Edition, wisst ihr da Bescheid?


----------

